
Ask HN: Good book to learn about data structures, algorithms, Big O notation? - aprdm
Hey HNers, any good book or material to learn about data structures, algorithms, big O notation, trade offs and etc?<p>I haven&#x27;t used much of that since university but I&#x27;ve learned all of it in some point in the past, however I would like to get back into shape on these subjects
======
abhv
1\. CLRS (Cormen, Leisersen, Rivest, Stein) and KT (Kleinberg-Tardos) are the
two main textbooks used in most alg courses.

2\. You can see my course slides/videos here:
[https://www.cs.virginia.edu/~shelat/16s-4102/](https://www.cs.virginia.edu/~shelat/16s-4102/)

3\. And Jeff Erickson's notes are fantastic!
[http://jeffe.cs.illinois.edu/teaching/algorithms/](http://jeffe.cs.illinois.edu/teaching/algorithms/)

------
sirodoht
Algorithms [1] by Robert Sedgewick is particularly well written.

Also, this one [2] is quite good and concise. I believe better suited for
someone who is not unfamiliar with classic algorithms (like you).

[1] [http://algs4.cs.princeton.edu/home/](http://algs4.cs.princeton.edu/home/)

[2] [http://www.amazon.com/Algorithms-Sanjoy-
Dasgupta/dp/00735234...](http://www.amazon.com/Algorithms-Sanjoy-
Dasgupta/dp/0073523402)

------
georgewsinger
Cormen.

